# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Los productos agrícolas peruanos que llegarían a Brasil por la Interoceánica Sur

## Bruno Cillóniz

Según estudio del MINCETUR.  _Se trata de menestras, granos andinos y cebolla, entre otros. El interés más importante en Brasil está en la oferta del agro peruano, según la Cámara Binacional de Comercio e Integración Perú - Brasil (CAPEBRAS). No obstante, falta que los agroexportadores peruanos establezcan acuerdos comerciales con Brasil. _   *Por:* Manuela Zurita  *Agraria.pe.-* La Carretera Interoceánica Sur permitirá que se exporten a Brasil frutas frescas y secas, granos andinos, menestras, cebolla, ajo, orégano y papa, de acuerdo a un estudio del Ministerio de Comercio Exterior y Turismo (Mincetur). 
El informe Interoceánica, oportunidades de negocios con Brasil, publicado en junio de 2009, identificó la oferta exportable del área de influencia de la Carretera Interoceánica Sur e indicó que los productos con mayor potencial son la aceituna negra y verde, la lúcuma, la chirimoya y el damasco. También las menestras como los frejoles. 
La Carretera Interoceánica Sur abrirá las puertas a nuevos productos, como las lentejas, los garbanzos, los pallares, la quinua, la kiwicha, la cebolla, la páprika, el orégano y la papa. 
Todos estos productos representan una oferta originaria peruana que se producen en climas diferentes a los del noroeste brasilero, aspecto que respalda el principio que las economías de ambos países son complementarias y no competidoras, sustentó el estudio del Mincetur.  *Cómo aprovechar la Carretera* 
Javier Martínez, jefe de la oficina comercial de Cámara Binacional de Comercio e Integración Perú - Brasil (CAPEBRAS) animó a los agroexportadores a establecer acuerdos comerciales con importadores brasileños para exportar sus productos, aprovechando la Interoceánica Sur. 
Ya se han puesto todas las pautas entre Gobiernos. La parte estatal: la Carretera y los compromisos están dados. Está dentro de la parte privada poner los acuerdos, sugirió Martínez, al tiempo que agregó que el interés más importante en Brasil está en la oferta del agro peruano. 
En ese sentido, recomendó a los pequeños productores de la región sur de Perú agruparse para presentar una propuesta en bloque que pueda satisfacer el mercado brasileño.  *Arancel cero* 
Martínez informó que varios productos agrícolas cuentan con arancel cero gracias a un acuerdo de exportación firmado en 2005 entre Perú y el Mercado Común del Sur (MERCOSUR) bloque económico sudamericano constituido por Brasil, Argentina, Uruguay y Paraguay. 
El arancel cero es aplicado para la exportación de de papa, cebolla, espárrago y aceituna, detalló, entre otros. Hay otros productos que van a entrar a arancel cero en los próximos años. Va a llegar un momento en que todos los productos van a tener un arancel cero para Brasil, adelantó.  *Lo que ya se exporta* 
Según la Superintendencia Nacional de Administración Tributaria (Sunat), en el primer trimestre de 2010 las exportaciones a Brasil alcanzaron las 58,3 mil TM (US$ 126 millones). De éstas, aproximadamente 2,2 mil TM (US$ 3,3 millones) fueron de productos agrícolas. 
Las aceitunas preparadas encabezan la lista, con 1,4 mil TM (US$ 2,6 millones). Le siguen el orégano, con 575,9 mil TM (US$ 1,1 millones), la alcachofa, con 48,9 TM (US$128,4 mil); el espárrago, con 47,8 TM (US$ 112,6 mil); la pimienta, con 47.7 TM (US$ 79,5 mil); las aceitunas conservadas, con 32,4 TM (US$ 71,9 mil). 
También se exportaron 17,8 TM de uvas frescas (US$ 34,5 mil); Páprika, 19 TM (US$ 33,5 mil); pimiento piquillo, 3,9 TM (US$ 8,4 mil); chirimoya, 0,32 TM (US$ 1,3 mil) y lúcuma Obovata, 0,32 TM (US$ 1,05 mil).   *DATOS: *  
  Martínez dijo que CAPEBRAS evalúa la fecha de la próxima misión comercial a Brasil. Las misiones permiten llevar la oferta exportable peruana a los importadores brasileños explicó.   
  La aceituna fue el primer producto al que se le aplicó el arancel cero a Brasil.Temas similares: Artículo: Falta superar obstáculos para exportar a Brasil por Interoceánica, afirma Comex Artículo: Perú pide a Vietnam abrir su mercado a productos agrícolas peruanos Artículo: Empresarios del sur usarán carretera Interoceánica para intensificar comercio con Brasil Artículo: Hay 15 productos peruanos que están en trámite para ingresar a Brasil libres de barreras sanitarias Productores puneños proyectan exportar trucha a Brasil en el 2010 aprovechando vía Interoceánica

----------

